
Show HN: HTY360Player – Open-source iOS 360° video player - hanton
https://github.com/hanton/HTY360Player
======
personjerry
Is this the same functionality as Facebook's new 360 videos?

~~~
hanton
I think so :)

------
gautamb0
Very helpful!

~~~
hanton
My pleasure.

